# What's "a lot" of hours on NH 3 cylinder?



## clattin (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm new to tractors and am in the process of looking for a good used CUT for general use/landscaping. A local dealer has a NH TC33D with a FEL for sale with 1000 hours on it. He's asking $13,800 for the tractor. That seems like a lot of hours for that price. How many hours is a lot of hours on these 3 cylinder diesel engines? Do they need to be rebuilt after so many hours, etc?

Any and all help is tremendously appreciated!

Chris


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Clattin,

I'll take a stab at this. 3 cyl diesels usually go 5-6000 hours before significant signs of valve and ring ware. This, of course, will depend on how the tractor was used (or neglected). 

Ford/NH is not my area of expertise, but generally any diesel engine with a good maintenance history will last a long time.

About that price...I'm sure someone with more experience in NH will chime in.

Regards, Mark


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Clattin, 

I dug a little further and got some prices for comparison:

1999 TC 33D (4WD) Retailed for $17,700.

Resale values: 

Premium 13,990.
Good 13,452.
Fair 12,567.

2000 TC 33D (4WD) Retailed for the same 17,700

Premium 14,910
Good 14,337
Fair 13,452

So it's safe to assume that the tractor your looking at retains a very high residual (resale) value. 

Regards and good luck, Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

1000 hours is not a lot on a Diesel engine...then again, it depends on how hard those hours were...The price seems a little steep...what all comes with it...offer them 11,500 and see what their reaction is.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

There is one other option you might look at clattin. And that is going with an off brand like Montana , Kioti, Mahindra, of Tafe. These are just a few that come to mind that are all high quality tractors. You might pick up a new one for the price of a used major brand. A thousand hours isn't much on a well maintained tractor. My cutoff point for me when i buy is gonna be 1,500 hours as I would like to stay under that. I see backhoes advertised all the time with 4 and 5 thousand hours on them. That would scare me because even if that goes 5 or 6 thousand hours, you are still on the backside of that engines life. And the price of a rebuilt engine is astonomical. My company is looking for a new diesel motor for a little box truck. Probably a 160 hp motor. The price they have been quoted so far is $14,000.00 for a rebuilt motor. You aren't going to wrong with that tractor you are looking at with 1000 hrs, especially come resale time. It does seem like a fair price, but it might be worth your while to look at what other brands are close to you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would be asking why this tractor was traded in or sold with 1,000 hours on it. :truth:


----------



## clattin (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks a ton, guys. I knew you would be very helpful to me.

Yes, I am going to look at some of the cheaper imports: Kioti, Montana, etc. I don't there's a Montana dealer in my area though.

I don't think even if I asked I would get an honest answer about why this tractor was traded in. Nor will I know what this tractor was used for.

Thx,
Chris


----------



## clattin (Dec 8, 2004)

What do you guys think of these two deals? I'm not familiar with either of the brands, but does it matter that much if the engine is an established manufacturer?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3867457702&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3869036575&rd=1


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Clattin,

The Scorpion tractor has made some impressive reviews...I like the fact that they offer two engine choices...Kubota on four models and the JD on the latest (big model) all ranging from 29-55 HP. I don't know that John Deere or Kubota supports them or treats them like grey models. I have heard the latter.

The Scorpion and Chinese tractors have come a long way. My biggest deterrent from buying has alway been dealer support, parts, regular maintenance items...and did I mention dealer support?

You see more and more groups, like CTOA and tractor forums, where owners congregate to trouble shoot and exchange information that they can't get via dealers and after sales service.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clattin _
> *What do you guys think of these two deals? I'm not familiar with either of the brands, but does it matter that much if the engine is an established manufacturer?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3867457702&rd=1
> ...


The scorpion is made in India i believe by the same company that makes some of the Mahindras. It is very high quality. I do believe i would want my dealer close by for dealer support as Mark said. The farm pro is Chinese which has come a long way but still lacks the refinement that the scorpion will have. It is said that they are good choices if you can turn a wrench yourself because there will be more maintenence with them. Mahindras are real popular anymore and i wouldn't be surprised if there is a dealer not to far from you. Where are you located and what size tractor are you looking for? Maybe someone here can help you more with a little more info.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Durwood, 

Forgive my ignorance, I thought the Scorpion / Millennium tractors were Korean.

I just checked some Mahindra's on resale value and they seem to depreciate very little in the blue book. Also a very fine tractor.

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Durwood,
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, I thought the Scorpion / Millennium tractors were Korean.
> ...



No Mark, forgive my ignorance. THEY ARE KOREAN. I don't know what i was thinking when i said that. They are made by the same company that makes part or some of the mahindras though. Thanks for bringing that up Mark.

Durwood


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Howdy Clattin and welcome to Tractor Forum. 

I own and love my Mahindra C35, I purchased last spring for $14,835 with a Frontend loader, Howe 5 ft shedder, and post hole digger. It is a very Heavy tractor for it size 4200 lbs. you can get a lot of traction with that weight. 

Mahindra is one of the largest tractors manufactures in the world and they are getting in the USA a strong following. I have seen them used in Israel, Austra, and Italy, I also saw John Deere and Ford (those 8Ns are everywhere), but not Kubota (not knocking Kubota they just haven't got there foot in the those markets yet). 

The Scorpin tractors look exactily like the Mahindra, but I don't know if they are made by Mahindra or if they are a Korean copy of a Mahindra. The Scorpin is powered by John Deere or Kubota so engines parts and service would be readily avaliable compared to the Chinese tractors. 

The Chinese tractor have improved over the years, but little has been done for parts and service network. It seems like down here in Texas anyone and there mother can be a Chinese Tractor Dealer. I see a lot of them on the side of the road with there dealers offices is a portable buildings, the one I like the most is the BarberShop and FarmPro Dealer in Leander Texas. Do you get a free hair cut with tractor purchase? or better Do you get a free tractor with a hair cut? 

With a Chinese Tractor I was advised to replace all fluids before using and should have no problems. 

Good luck in your search and everybody here at Tractor Forum will give you more answers to your questions than you could shake a stick at.


----------

